# Top 5 Favorite Movies



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

Now I like weird movies. Im also kinda old school so I'll watch old movies and new ones. Right now my five favorite movies, in succession are:

1. Pan's Labyrinth
2. Avatar
3. Donnie Darko
4. Carrie (the 90's version)
5. Chicago

I just wanted to get people opinion.

I will take any suggestions and make a finalized list of everyone's movies.us


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 20, 2010)

Super Troopers, Good Morning Vietnam, Shaun of the Dead, Shooter and Zombieland are my favorites.


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like zombieland and Shawn of the dead


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure about a complete list. But Sherlock holmes is in it for sure.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Lord of the Rings trilogy
2. Star Wards trilogy (original)
3. Gojira
4. King Kong (1933)
5. Le Mans


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Not sure about a complete list. But Sherlock holmes is in it for sure.



that was good, I was scared they would ruin it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a list of my favourite movies, though I suppose Monty Python's Life of Brian and Holy Grail would come somewhere near the top.


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I don't have a list of my favourite movies, though I suppose Monty Python's Life of Brian and Holy Grail would come somewhere near the top.



That too


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 20, 2010)

1 - Alice in Wonderland ( Tim Burton )
2 - Spirited Away
3 - Kiki's Delivery Service
4 - Balto
5 - Oliver and Company

I'm 18 yet a kid at heart =P Don't hate, it's all opinions <3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> 1. Pan's Labyrinth
> *2. Avatar
> 3. Donnie Darko
> 4. Carrie (the 90's version)*
> 5. Chicago


OP, you are awesome. All three of those movies I have seen are in my top 10-15. =D

Edit: Also, isn't this thread more suited for "The Tube"?


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> OP, you are awesome. All three of those movies I have seen are in my top 10-15. =D
> 
> Edit: Also, isn't this thread more suited for "The Tube"?



true ill move it


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth was in my top 5 of the decade, is that good enough for you? My actual top 5 are 2001, Clockwork Orange, Citizen Kane, Eternal Sunshine, and Pulp Fiction.


----------



## torachi (Mar 20, 2010)

1.Videodrome
2.Fight Club
3.Cube
4.Day of the Dead
5.Dead Ringers


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

1. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
2. Kelly's Heros
3. My Name Is Bruce
4. Evil Dead/Army Of Darkness
5. Tremors

Bruce Campbell and Clint Eastwood kick ass.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Gettysburg
2. Band of Brothers (not strictly a movie but it counts because Band of Brothers)
3. Casino Royale
4. Sense and Sensibility
5. Enemy at the Gates


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
> 2. Kelly's Heros
> 3. My Name Is Bruce
> 4. Evil Dead
> ...



You're awesome :3

I hate making lists of five, since I always have to leave out movies I love.

Amelie
Leon
Dr. Strangelove
Blazing Saddles
The Big Lebowski

Order is for chumps.

EDIT: Why the hell is this a poll.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

I forgot about Dr. Strangelove, Peter Sellers FTW!


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You're awesome :3
> 
> I hate making lists of five, since I always have to leave out movies I love.
> 
> ...



Labowski was good, I have no clue why I made it a pool


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

It's too hard for me to have a top five. So my favorite movies go into at least a range of ten to fifteen, probably more. Some included are: Donnie Darko, V for Vendetta, Ferris Bueller's day off, Carrie, Avatar, Little Nicky, Emperor's New Groove, 28 days later, Halloween, and probably more that I can't think of ATM.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched Pan's Labyrinth so many times just to see the second task mainly, when the little girl had to go and get that key...I like watching the fairies get their heads bitten off...

A lot of Tim Burton's movies like Nightmare Before Christmas and Sweeney Todd (I wanted to see 9 too)

A lot of the old Disney movies (Lion King, Alice in Wonderland, Little Mermaid, Mary Poppins..all of those..)

I have a whole bunch of other favorites but I can't think of them at the moment...

(and yes..this belongs in the Tube)


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I forgot about Dr. Strangelove, Peter Sellers FTW!



Dude

YES

A Shot In The Dark just missed my list. 

You _killed_ her in a 

RIT

of 

FELOUS

JAGE!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A lot of Tim Burton's movies like Nightmare Before Christmas and Sweeney Todd (I wanted to see 9 too)


Oh, GOD! How did I forget to add the Tim Burton movies to my list. >.<


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh, GOD! How did I forget to add the Tim Burton movies to my list. >.<


shame on you >: (


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 20, 2010)

Dawn of the Dead.

/thread.


----------



## torachi (Mar 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> /thread.


 
78 or 04?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

i do think that 5 is too low, i like Alfred Hitchcock movies but i like the others better. ;~;


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't prioritize the ones that I call my favorites, so let's just say: Boondock Saints, Life of Brian, Fantastic Mr. Fox, Dogma, Serenity, The Departed, Star Wars IV-VI, and The Pianist.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> shame on you >: (


I know... I'm so ashamed... T.T


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 20, 2010)

Children of Men, AKIRA, John Carpenter's THE THING, The Science of Sleep, Dark City...

But if i was asked again an hour later, at least 2 of those titles would be exchanged with others, :/


----------



## Piccard (Mar 20, 2010)

My five favourite films at this time in no particular order: Spirited Away, Napoleon Dynamite, Fight Club, Pulp Fiction and The Big Lebowski.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 20, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh, GOD! How did I forget to add the Tim Burton movies to my list. >.<



Because except for Nightmare Before Christmas, they are all HIGHLY overrated.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Because except for Nightmare Before Christmas, they are all HIGHLY overrated.



Nightmare Before Christmas isn't HIGHLY overrated?

Big Fish is the only watchable thing he ever made anyway.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

Ed Wood was pretty good 


But he sold his soul a long long time ago


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Because except for Nightmare Before Christmas, they are all HIGHLY overrated.


Hey, that's not completely true. Besides, I'm pretty sure it's a matter of taste. Just depends on what strikes a chord with you.


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

My Top Five:

Fight Club
Garden State
Jellyfish
Donnie Darko (Director's Cut)
Where the Wild Things Are (yes it makes the list)

This was tough. There were so many others that were deserving. I kinda hate OP for making me choose.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> My Top Five:
> 
> Fight Club
> Garden State
> ...


Yes! The director's cut was amazing. It explains so much more.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 21, 2010)

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Not Avatar
3. Not Avatar
4. Not Avatar
5. Up

Am I the only one that thinks Avatar is overrated? Its just a damn Pocahontas in Space.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2010)

Evil Dead
Evil Dead II
Army of Darkness
Evil Dead
Evil Dead II
Army of Darkness

Owait...That's 6.

Videodrome, Jacob's Ladder, The Cell, Deadgirl, freaky shit like that make my list too....


----------



## torachi (Mar 21, 2010)

skittle said:


> Videodrome


 
!!!!!!!!iflu



> Jacob's Ladder, The Cell


those are dank options as well



> Deadgirl


never heard of this. imdbeing..

..looks good. netflix'd


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2010)

torachi said:


> !!!!!!!!iflu
> 
> 
> those are dank options as well
> ...


DeadGirl is interesting... Two kids find a zombie, make her a fuck toy...and then fight over the morality of fuck toy.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 21, 2010)

Out of those I've only seen Pan's Labyrinth and Donnie Darko, so I'm voting for Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

My top 5, in no particular order, would probably be: The Lion King, Fight Club, Donnie Darko, Fantastic Mr. Fox, and The Exorcist (1973 version)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2010)

Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai
Blue Velvet
Being John Malkovich
The Usual Suspects
Memento

i guess
To be completely honest, I kind of don't really enjoy movies or really get them, and I've seen a lot of them. So, I don't know what's good.

Also, and big text for this:
The Harder They Come


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2010)

I can see how you don't enjoy movies, and then list Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 21, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Avatar is overrated? Its just a damn Pocahontas in Space.



That is THE MOST ORIGINAL comment I have ever heard about that movie, EVER.

YOU SIR are the next ROGER EBERT.

Give this man his Pulitzer Prize. He's definitely our next biggest movie critic.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth is the one you listed i like the most. Havent seen avatar tho.

a quick list for me of 5 off the top of my head are

The seven samuari(english subtitled version)
Star Wars movies.
LotR movies.
The Dark Crystal
The Seceret of N.I.M.H. (or mostly anything else by Don Bluth/Gary Goldman)


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> That is THE MOST ORIGINAL comment I have ever heard about that movie, EVER.
> 
> YOU SIR are the next ROGER EBERT.
> 
> Give this man his Pulitzer Prize. He's definitely our next biggest movie critic.



Still more original than Avatar.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2010)

torachi said:


> 78 or 04?



'fraid I've only seen '04, so that's the one I'll go with. =( 

I will however modify that if the '78 is better (It is, after all, a Romero)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Still more original than Avatar.



For movies with unoriginal plots, may I direct your attention to every movie ever made, ever.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 22, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I can see how you don't enjoy movies, and then list Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.



shut up, butthead


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> 'fraid I've only seen '04, so that's the one I'll go with. =(
> 
> I will however modify that if the '78 is better (It is, after all, a Romero)


 
you need to, save yourself from fail.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 22, 2010)

-Blade Runner
-A Clockwork Orange
-District 9
-2001
-Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2010)

-Ghost in the Shell
-Blade Runner
-Outlanders
-Star Trek: The Motion Picture
-The Meaning of Life


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2010)

Surgat said:


> -Blade Runner
> -A Clockwork Orange
> -District 9
> -2001
> -Monty Python and the Holy Grail


 
We should hang out sometime!


----------



## Surgat (Mar 22, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> That is THE MOST ORIGINAL comment I have ever heard about that movie, EVER.
> 
> YOU SIR are the next ROGER EBERT.
> 
> Give this man his Pulitzer Prize. He's definitely our next biggest movie critic.



Dude, you made the same criticism of other movies just a little earlier in the thread. Also, originality has absolutely no bearing on the quality of an argument.



capthavoc123 said:


> Because except for Nightmare Before Christmas, they are all HIGHLY overrated.






capthavoc123 said:


> For movies with unoriginal plots, may I direct your attention to every movie ever made, ever.



There are two ways to be original: one is to come up with a completely new idea, which is rare and not something you can really expect from a story, and another is to modify or combine older ideas in new ways. Avatar fails at the latter form of originality.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 22, 2010)

- Ocean's 11
- Bourne Ultimatum
- Flight of the Phoenix
- Sahara
- Shooter


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> For movies with unoriginal plots, may I direct your attention to every movie ever made, ever.



Yeah yeah, 7 basic plots and all that. There's still a difference between coming from the same general idea and a straight-up copypasta plot.


----------



## moojlet (Mar 23, 2010)

princess bride, labyrinth, singin in the rain, nightmare before christmas, dirty dancing


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 24, 2010)

1.BLADE RUNNER
2.THE LAST UNICORN
3.THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW
4.MONTI PYTHONS LIFE OF BRIAN
5.FROM DUSK TILL DAWN


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

Top 5? Not even close.

The Shining, Blade Runner, 2001: A Space Odyssey, Eraserhead, A Clockwork Orange, Mullholland Dr, Blue Velvet, There Will Be Blood, Chinatown, The Exorcist, Days of Heaven, Badlands, Alien, Apocalypse Now, Vertigo, Psycho, The Birds, Rear Window, Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, Death Proof, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind, No Country For Old Men, Unforgiven, Raiders Of The Lost Ark, The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## torachi (Mar 25, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> Death Proof


 
Hey, you dropped this in your last post. You might want it back.


----------



## Winter (Mar 25, 2010)

Of the list up for voting, I have only seen Carrie, which doesn't make my top list. In fact, it falls quite short. My own list changes from time to time, but most days it would look like this:

1. Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
Superb dialogue, clever editing and phenomenal acting. And completely devoid of morales. I just love this movie, no matter how many times I watch it.

2. Blazing Saddles
Mel Brooks's finest, and funniest. And a good story underlying the slapstick and the silliness, that's something the [insert genre] Movie generation of filmmakers should watch and learn. Parodies can be good movies, too.

3. Alien
Raised the bar for sci-fi horror movies so high that nobody's been able to jump it. Slow-paced, creepy and claustrophobic, and with special effects that still hold up pretty well.

4. The Great Dictator
The movie that got Charlie Chaplin thrown out of America, for making fun of Hitler. The plot is fairly simple; the Jewish barber switches places with his doppelganger, the mad dictator Hynkel. It's a movie that holds a lot of comedy, but also shows the tragedy that was taking place in Germany. And it was done without the added bonus of hindsight, which makes it even more brilliant.

5. Aliens
Not as much of a horror movie as the first Alien movie. Instead, it's a rollercoaster of an action movie that will leave you breathless. More monsters, more people for them to snack on, some well chiselled-out characters and a few very memorable scenes. Especially when you'd think it's all over...

There are a few others who just barely missed, but who might have made it on a good day. Honorary mentions go to The Princess Bride, 2001, Inglorious Basterds, The Neverending Story, Spirited Away, The Seventh Seal, The Dark Crystal, The Seven Samurai, Blinkende Lygter (Flickering Lights) and Billy Elliot.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 25, 2010)

- Casablanca
- The Empire Strikes Back
- Psycho (original)
- Saving Private Ryan
- The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly

It's hard for me to pick my favorite movies really.
I like a bunch of them, old, new, a good movie is a good movie.
And a great movie is a great movie.

There's a whole bunch more I love which makes it hard to pick only 5.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 25, 2010)

Winter said:


> Of the list up for voting, I have only seen Carrie, which doesn't make my top list. In fact, it falls quite short. My own list changes from time to time, but most days it would look like this:
> 
> 1. Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
> Superb dialogue, clever editing and phenomenal acting. And completely devoid of morales. I just love this movie, no matter how many times I watch it.
> ...



I think I'm in love with you.

Awesome taste in movies, _and_ Swedish? Yeah. That's love.


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

Eh, it's not everyone's cup of tea, but the crash scene and the end chase sequence are fabulous...

Forgot to list Dead Ringers (I personally think this is Cronenberg's best film), John Carpenter's remake of The Thing, Aliens, Fight Club and Children of Men...



torachi said:


> Hey, you dropped this in your last post. You might want it back.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2010)

Pitch Black, Diary of the Dead, Shaun of the Dead, The Men Who Stare at Goats, Dead Silence


----------



## Vienna (Mar 26, 2010)

0. The Pick of destiny 
1. The Neverending Story
2. Alien
3. The shining
4. Kill bill vol 1.
5. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> Eh, it's not everyone's cup of tea, but the crash scene and the end chase sequence are fabulous...
> 
> Forgot to list Dead Ringers (I personally think this is Cronenberg's best film), John Carpenter's remake of The Thing, Aliens, Fight Club and Children of Men...


 
ok, i recant. dropping c-berg's name automtically makes you know what good movies are and what arent.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 26, 2010)

_Donnie Darko_ was the only poll option that was any good =/

The others in my top 5 would probably be _Inglourious Basterds_, _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, _The Truman Show_, and _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, if I had to pick.


----------



## Th0r (Mar 27, 2010)

1. V for Vendetta
2.Avatar
3. Donnie Darko
4. Kill Bill
5.Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Winter (Mar 29, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I think I'm in love with you.
> 
> Awesome taste in movies, _and_ Swedish? Yeah. That's love.



Hehe, you may have noticed that there aren't many Swedish movies on my list. Honestly, my country produces little but crap these days. Let the Right One In and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo were surprising exceptions.


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 29, 2010)

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
3. Fight Club


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Ghostbusters
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Heat
5. Aliens


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

My Top Five (In No Order):

1. Requiem for a Dream
2. The Fountain
3. Wall-E
4. Inland Empire
5. Avatar

You'll notice that two of those movie are by Darren Aronofsky (Requiem for a Dream and The Fountain). This is because Darren Aronofsky is AMAZING.


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 30, 2010)

Altamont said:


> My Top Five (In No Order):
> 
> 1. Requiem for a Dream
> 2. The Fountain
> ...



Inland Empire is fabulous, as are Requiem and The Fountain...Good taste!


----------



## Altamont (Mar 30, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> Inland Empire is fabulous, as are Requiem and The Fountain...Good taste!



I wanted to put all of Lynch's Stuff on there, but I figured that Inland Empire would speak for itself, lol.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

1. Inglorious Basterds
Tarantino's the only guy with the balls to rewrite WWII so fantastically, and Nazi Colonel Hans Landa is even more diabolical than Hitler himself.

2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Classic, and yes, I'm saying the whole Trilogy, not just any one, and did you know that Guillermo Del Toro is doing a live-action remake of the Hobbit?

3. The Terminal
Look it up, an old Tom Hanks/Catherine Zeta Jones film that I can't help but laugh at, Victor Novorsky is a great role for Hanks.

4. Zombieland
Easily my most favorite zombie movie, but unwatchable without Twinkies XD.

5. 300
Took me a while to pick a number 5, but King Leonidas would have stabbed me if I didn't.  Probably the only movie where I watched scantily clad men for almost 2 hours and came away from it thinking of how badass they were.

KING LEONIDAS:  This.....is.....KICK TOWN!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

1. Donnie Brasco
2. Scarface
3. Tropic Thunder
4. Any three of The Godfather trilogy
5. Any Saw movie


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> 4. Zombieland
> Easily my most favorite zombie movie, but unwatchable without Twinkies XD.


 
im pretty sure ayone who says this has only ever seen that, shaun, 28 days and the dawn remake.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

torachi said:


> im pretty sure ayone who says this has only ever seen that, shaun, 28 days and the dawn remake.




It's not that I haven't seen any other zombie movies, it's just that I enjoy comedy zombies much more than serious zombies.  I think that the undead have a lot of comedic potential, and Zombieland showcases that.  In addition, the film took a look at what you would logically do in a zombie apocalypse, you wouldn't randomly hole up in a deserted building only to be attacked by every zombie within a 10-mile radius, huddled closely with the 4 other (one African American, one doctor, one hot female, and one person who's bit but is hiding it) survivors, wondering who has to be the badass who saves everyone.  The Zombieland cast instead decided to keep on the move and stopped when they needed to, or when Tallahasse needed to break some shit.


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> It's not that I haven't seen any other zombie movies, it's just that I enjoy comedy zombies much more than serious zombies. I think that the undead have a lot of comedic potential, and Zombieland showcases that. In addition, the film took a look at what you would logically do in a zombie apocalypse, you wouldn't randomly hole up in a deserted building only to be attacked by every zombie within a 10-mile radius, huddled closely with the 4 other (one African American, one doctor, one hot female, and one person who's bit but is hiding it) survivors, wondering who has to be the badass who saves everyone. The Zombieland cast instead decided to keep on the move and stopped when they needed to, or when Tallahasse needed to break some shit.


 
If its zomcom you speak of, the aforementioned Shaun takes Zombieland out with one swift left hook.

Others that kick it while its down: 
DeadAlive
Return of the Living Dead
Re-Animator
even Planet Terror

its a fine movie, theres just some out there that are waaaay better. And they shamelessly pulled from the popularity of the Survival Guide.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

I liked Simon Pegg better in Hot Fuzz, another great movie by the way.  And while those are great zombie movies, I still prefer Zombieland, not only is it the highest grossing zombie film of all time, it also has one of the funniest cameos that I've ever seen (Rule #2: The double tap).  I guess when I think of my favorite movies, I like ones that I would watch over and over again, every movie on my favorites list I've seen at least 4 times.  I enjoy movies that have lasting enjoyment, not ones that I forget I've even watched a week after seeing it.  It doesn't mean that the movie is bad, it just means that I didn't care for the characters or for what was happening to them.

I mean, who doesn't remember Gandalf?  Lieutenant Aldo Raine?  King Leonidas?  Columbus?  When I think of movies I like, I think of ones that took the time to make you care for the people in the story.  But I suppose from that perspective, I'm saying that Zombieland had better characters, so while your zombie coms have better zombies, my zombie coms have better characters.


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> not only is it the highest grossing zombie film of all time,


 
just good timing, zombies are trendy now.



> I'm saying that Zombieland had better characters, so while your zombie coms have better zombies, my zombie coms have better characters.


The lead kid was ok, kinda "Sears catalog" Michael Cera, and Woody is the man.
but i refuse to believe anyone thinks those annoying, moronic girls (or any of them overall) in Zombieland are better characters than Lionel and his mother or the comedic duo of Frank & Freddy.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll have to agree on the girls being a little moronic.

LITTLE ROCK:  "Lol, we robbed these guys for the second time and took all of their stuff AGAIN!  W00t!"

WITCHITA:  "Okay, now put them in the passenger side of the car, and we'll take them with us."

LITTLE ROCK:  "Why the hell would we want to do that?  We robbed them in an apocalypse TWICE!  They'll want revenge, and you want to bring them with us?!  And you also want to put me in the backseat with the crazy gun nut just 1 foot away from me?  I'm 12!"

WITCHITA:  "CONTINUITY ERROR.  SKIPPING TO SCENE WHERE EVERYTHING IS RESOLVED."

And don't even get me started on the whole Pacific Playland disaster...


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> WITCHITA: "CONTINUITY ERROR. SKIPPING TO SCENE WHERE EVERYTHING IS RESOLVED."
> 
> And don't even get me started on the whole Pacific Playland disaster...


 
i lol'd. ok, as long as you're aware... 

protip: locking yourself in and putting yourself 30ft in the air with no one to get you down, its just a bad idea, with or without zombies.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Good that we see eye to eye on that.  Yeah, I'm not going to say that the plot didn't have it's holes, that the characters (specifically Witchita) were entirely believable, or that the "boss fight" at the end wasn't lame.  But I will say that it stands out for what it did manage to do, and that was getting me to want Columbus to actually overcome his fears, for me to be sad when Bill Murray got shot, for me to want Tallahasse to go in guns blazing and come out guns smokin', and for him to finally get a damn Twinkie!  

Also, a bit of interesting history on the movie, the entire ending sequence in Pacific Playland was shot first before the rest of the movie.  At night.  In freezing temperatures.  How moronic are those girls now? O.O


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Also, a bit of interesting history on the movie, the entire ending sequence in Pacific Playland was shot first before the rest of the movie. At night. In freezing temperatures. How moronic are those girls now? O.O


 
I'm sure what they got payed was worth it!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope so, that movie made a lot of money...Bill Murray go shot, so they didn't need to pay him...and it's not like you need to pay the zombies XD

But really, what does a 13-year-old do with that money besides save it for college or something?  No alcohol, no cigarettes, no cars, no houses, no prostitution, no drugs, nothing. (don't want to get the wrong idea, I don't drink/smoke/do drugs/buy prostitutes)

I guess you could always buy video games!


----------



## outward (Apr 2, 2010)

I wish I had a sophisticated taste in movies, however, I do not. Much of my favorite movies are those "feel good" types that I'm happy with watching over and over again:

1. Mulan
2. A Knight's Tale
3. Original Star War's Trilogy
4. Howl's Moving Castle
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

OP: Are any of your selections _furry_?


----------



## hontor (Apr 12, 2010)

Avatar - cool))) Very like.
Pan's Labyrinth and Hellboy2 and Watchmen - from the latest movies, which liked.
But the Avatar - still the most beautiful.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Donnie Darko is the shit. Kick ass soundtrack too. INXS, Echo and the Bunnymen, and Tears for Fears.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Citizen Kane
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Screwed
5. Blue Streak


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

1. RED MOTHERFUCKING DAWN
2. V For Vendetta. I always ;~;
3. Lion King. I know, shut up.
4. Perfect Blue. Confusing as shit, but I love it.
5. Plague Dogs


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> 1. RED MOTHERFUCKING DAWN



I thought that movie was so fucking racist that it was actually funny.

Those kids were so over-the-top.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought that movie was so fucking racist that it was actually funny.
> 
> Those kids were so over-the-top.


I have no idea why I like it so much, honestly. But at least it gives me an excuse to shout "WOLVERINES" and call people Commies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

gremlins 2 the new batch
gremlins 
f.a.r.t. the movie
the apple
gaynaggers from outerspace


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zombieland, District 9, Spirited Away, Aliens, Lola Rennt


----------



## Winter (Apr 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Zombieland, District 9, Spirited Away, Aliens, Lola Rennt



Very nice list. I haven't seen Zombieland, but the other four are very good movies indeed. Lola rennt is a really good movie which experiments with time and second chances. More people should see it.


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Here comes a fanboy <33
1) Avatar
2) Saving Private Ryan
3) Black Hawk Down
4) Predator
5) Aliens


----------



## SuperBoogie (Apr 16, 2010)

1. Ghostbusters
2. Rear Window
3. Stripes
4. Tremors
5. The Holiday


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

*I really don't have five favs but I like mainly horror and comedy.*


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 16, 2010)

1) The Naked gun
2) Man with the screaming brain.
3)Tropic Thunder
4)Reservoir dogs
5)Shaun of the dead
Special)Deadly Friend (go watch it)


----------

